# Twice cheated on



## Hurtspouse (Jul 15, 2016)

Lets see where so I start, 2 years ago, I found out the my partner of 38 years of marriage went on a trip on his own. But forgot to tell me that he had a traveling partner. This person was as young as our youngest child, who at that stage was 28 years old. Ok next step was when he arrived home separate bedrooms, counseling and after 5months of counseling we got back together, sorry I got back together while we were in counseling he was on chat rooms (plus other dating websites) and start this relationship with a woman over seas. Now he has gone over to do volunteer work in England. I found this out 2 days after left. All the paper trail. Declaring his undying love for this woman and now he will not pick up his mobile phone, no address where he is not contact no for emergency. He only communicates via SMS. 
This man is also ill, but managing to have control of his illness. The pattern is there and he is following it to the letter. I have images of this woman, love letters, statements of undying love and affection for this person. 

My question is:
Do I tell him now why he is over there that we are now separated or do I wait until this person is face to face. He is having his visit and have a great time with this woman I presume. 
This killing me, how can one person do this to another person?
You if you don't want to be with a person than be honest and tell them, don't take the coward's way out. 
Plus I don't think he has come to terms that he has these illness. 
I have been by his side when he was told he was ill and I have supported him all the way through.
I am not going to consider this as an excuse for his Behaviour, 'NOT ON' plus he can't use this either. His Behaviour in this matter is as a husband, a man and a father.

Can someone please tell me how to deal with the pain?


----------

